# ANYBODY WITH AN ACCIDENTAL LITTER PROBLEM WE'LL TAKE A MALE!!!!



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

We've talked and desided that we would be willing to adopt a male who is in need of a home, his cage mate will be a dumbo, and he is the cutest/nicest little guy ever. but we cant take any nakies because we dont have the heat lamps or pads (note my house can get cold sometimes.) and what not to keep them from freezing to death, and we would never put a heating lamp anywhere near our pretty much BLACK dumbo. but anyways we would be willing to help someone who has a male accidental.


ps. we might want to discuss it more once we find someone so its not a garentee.
we will want to look into it alot, discuss its personality and back round and health and see some pictures. We live in Sylvania Ohio. we only want to take accidental babies because we want to be able to help someone out. so if yours was not accidental than no thank you, you would be denying someone else the chance to be helped.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I have 5 males who need homes. =]
They are 5 weeks old.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

XxToxicTouch1xX said:


> but we cant take any nakies because we dont have the heat lamps or pads


Nakies don't require heat lamps or pads.


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

my house can get super cold tho and it would not be good for them i know that for sure


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

As long as they have warm places to snuggle and furry companions, nakies don't require any other source for warmth. Heat lamps are NEVER recommended as they can over heat very quickly. 

-lauren


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

i have a hairless and he is fine, he just snuggles up with geshem my furry rattie =D and i got him lots of happy huts, and a hammock with a pocket in the middle


----------

